# große Aale zubereiten?



## martin31282 (8. September 2009)

Wie bekomme ich aus einem großen Aal den ich gebraten habe diesen fettigen geschmack ein wenig raus .Das ist ja so als wenn man in eine Speckschicht beist übertrieben gesagt .Hatte 2 90er Aale die haben nicht so dolle geschmeckt.Gibt es da irgend wie ein Trick wie man das unterbinden kann?#c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. September 2009)

*AW: große Aale zubereiten?*

...grosse Aale schmecken nicht....
...ganz einfach;-)))...


----------



## Reisender (8. September 2009)

*AW: große Aale zubereiten?*

Zieh ihn das Fell über die Ohren, dann langsam anbraten und dann gut feuer...dabei verliert der Aal viel eigenfett....


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2009)

*AW: große Aale zubereiten?*

Aale dieser Größe gehören nicht mehr in die Pfanne.
Ich würde ihn als Spaltaal räuchern,dabei verliert er 
die meißte Menge an Fett.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2009)

*AW: große Aale zubereiten?*

Jo Räuchern nicht braten.


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. September 2009)

*AW: große Aale zubereiten?*

Das mit dem braten geht schon,
Ziehe im das Fell über die Ohren ,schneide die Filets von der Gräte ,leicht einsalzen.
Dann zusammenrollen und eine Nacht ziehen lassen. 
Wenn du sie dann in Stücke schneidest und wie ein Schnitzel pannierst (Mehl,Ei,Semmelmehl)geht das schon.


----------



## martin31282 (12. September 2009)

*AW: große Aale zubereiten?*

Ok brobietre mal beides aber ihr könnt ruhig noch ein par Tipps schreiben .|bla:


----------



## Algon (12. September 2009)

*AW: große Aale zubereiten?*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...grosse Aale schmecken nicht....


doch, in Aspik.

MfG Algon


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. September 2009)

*AW: große Aale zubereiten?*

Aal gebraten schmeckt mir auch nur bis ~65cm. Alles darüber ist mir zu wabbelig (selbst wenn man sie gehäutet in die Pfanne haut).
Größere Aale würde ich grundsätzlich räuchern da stört das Fett dann nicht mehr im Gegenteil.


----------



## Algon (15. September 2009)

*AW: große Aale zubereiten?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Größere Aale würde ich grundsätzlich räuchern ...


habe ich andere Erfahrung gemacht, Groß ist aber relativ. |rolleyes Aale ab 80 cm werden bei uns in Aspik eingelegt.

MfG Algon


----------



## shorty 38 (15. September 2009)

*AW: große Aale zubereiten?*

Hallo, räuchern und dann filetieren und dann mit warmen Aspik übergießen und garnieren. Hält im Kühlschrank eine Woche und schmeckt echt lecker. 2.Tipp: Laßt doch einfach mal in einer Fleisch- oder Fischboullion Aalstück von 5 cm Größe, die aus einem 80er oder größer geschnitten worden, ziehen. Nach 12 -15 Minuten sind diese Stücke gar und können dann als Einlage weiterverarbeitet werden. Solltet ihr große Rauchaalstücke übrig haben, legt sie einfach in heiße Fleischbrühe und ihr werdet eine super Fleischboullion mit Raucharoma bekommen. Viel Spaß beim Testen, Shorty


----------

